# How to make a chi dress....



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

How to Make Custom Dog Clothing : Decorating : Home & Garden Television

Thought this was real cute. I need to find time and get busy making all these cute things.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

That is beautiful! 
I would also add a little d-ring on the back(right above the bow) so you can attach a leash to it.


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

That is adorable! I will have to try this out this spring


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> That is beautiful!
> I would also add a little d-ring on the back(right above the bow) so you can attach a leash to it.


Definitely!! Love the "D" ring!! Can't believe how expensive they are tho, but I plan to make everything with the "D"! lol


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks I am going to try it..


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

CHITheresa said:


> Thanks I am going to try it..


Make sure to show us pics!! 

BTW--Does anyone know where you can get cute chi material reasonably? Ebay seems pricey and they sell by the square?!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

That is so cute!
I did have a stab at making Prada a dress a while ago now, I was going to make the matching vest for Gucci, but as of yet, I still haven't got enough time to do it.
This is the one I made








One thing though, I always hand sew everything I would love to learn how to use a sewing machine. Any one can recommend a good starter sewing machine?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG!! What a little Doll!! That is beautiful!! I have a new sewing machine too and don't know how to really use it, but I plan to make time and learn, just don't know when!?


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

@Gucci that is stunning! And the fact you hand sewed it to boot is exceptional.
If you are looking for a machine to learn on, I'd hit up a sewing machine repair shop or craigslist (altho the shop will guarantee its repair status) and for pretty cheap you can get a solid learner machine.
I have a few machines and my fav are the OLD ones. They are really sturdy and less complicated to learn on. I have Singer, but any brand will work for what you would be using it for. Good luck!


----------

